# Self-Assign IP address



## RSkwiat

For some reason i can't seem to connect to the internet on my laptop anymore. I have a linksys BEFW 802.11b router and it's connect to my windows pc.

I"m using Comcast for my internet provider as well.

I tried logging on the airport admin utility states that my laptop has a self-assigned IP and won't be able to connect, i tried changing my ip address manually (in the network pref pane) but that didn't work.

The 2 IP's are completely different. The Wired computer is 69.248.XXX.XX while the laptop is 169.254.XXX.X

"Airport has a self-assigned ip address and may not be able to connect to the internet."

Anyway to fix this?? The internet works fine on the "wired" part.

I've tried ressetting the powerbook but that doesn't help either.

the laptop is a powerbook g4 running os x tiger 10.4
the windows computer is a Dell Dimension 4550 running XP


----------



## Del

The Airport Admin Utility is used to setup an Airport Basestation which is an Apple router. To setup the wireless network adapter in your Mac, go to the Apple at the top left and select System Preferences and then Network.
You could call Linksys and they would be able to help you setup the Mac fairly quickly I believe.


----------



## VegasACF

Have you tried power cycling the router? My Asanté Friendlynet sometimes locks my PowerBook out of the network (yet the computers that are hardwired work fine). After turning it off and then on again it works fine. This only seems to happen when I've got WEP protection enabled.


----------



## iSpec

Whatever the reason, your Mac isn't being recognised by the DHCP server. 169.254.* addresses are typically assigned when you have DHCP enabled but no DHCP server is found. Most likely it cannot find the network, or it's being locked out by a security setting... Another thing: you should not have 69.* addresses in a private network. You should have a 10.0.0.0 or a 192.168.0.0 address. If the 69.* address is an address from Comcast, your router is no longer routing, but bridging. Since you'll only get one address from Comcast, that would lock any other PC out. It would also explain why a manually assigned address in the 69.* range doesn't fix the problem.
HTH


----------



## shiraz71

I have been in this spot. What worked for me was unplugging all power from the modem and router. After that is done shut down your computer. I found 45 seconds of no power anywhere has helped. Plug the modem and router back in and wait until they are ready to deliver power and signal. Once that is done restart your mac. If that doesn't work you may have to dump your preferences and follow the same procedure again.


----------

